# Epilepsy playground advice please



## SarahBear

I'm wondering if anyone can give me advice on playgrounds. This is all new to us and Violet is JUST starting her medication, so I don't know if it will be effective or how effective, et cetera. Anyway, when I brought up this concern to the neurologist, he seemed to think it wasn't a big deal because obviously you wouldn't let your 4 year old play on something that would have dire consequences if she fell, regardless of seizures. However, there's a HUGE difference between my 4 year old cautiously climbing on a jungle gym and making careful movements and completely losing consciousness where she can whack her head on the metal bars before falling to the ground... And then there are swings. Its been drilled into her to NEVER let go and when she has, even with just one hand, the swing comes to an immediate stop. Pretty sure you cant teach a kid to not have a seizure on a swing Additionally, she knows how to safely NOT fall from the edge of the high platform, but if she has a seizure while looking out or standing near an edge, she could get really hurt. This guy admitted that he has never had kids. So, Im wondering if you all could tell me how you navigate play equipment with your children with seizures. Do you just avoid places that have platforms that are too high? Do you just take the risk? Do you avoid places like this? Do you have another way to solve the problem?

There are two playgrounds in the small town I live in. One is the playground at the school and the other is a city park. We tend to go to the school park because its maintained whereas the other one is breaking down and not maintained. The one at the school, however, has a high platform as well as a jungle gym, both of which could cause injury in the case of a seizure. The city park has a lower platform, but is not as good of a park in general. It also isnt fenced in like the school park. Both parks have swings. What do you do about swings? There are swings at her preschool too.

Hoping for some practical advice!


----------



## lilesMom

I'd probably avoid or hover over her until I know how her seizures behave.
After a time u might see a pattern or hopefully they will stop. 
U can also get soft helmets 
If she would wear one.
No magic answer I don't think.
My little guy had face planted quite a few timrs.
Once pretty badly onto a table he was leaning on.
It really sucks. 
Hopefully someone else has better answer 
Cos I'd love to know too.
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

We have a seat and harness swing 
Her playschool might get one too


----------



## SarahBear

lilesMom said:


> We have a seat and harness swing
> Her playschool might get one too

That's actually a really good idea.


----------

